# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فوائد من شرح ابن عثيمين رحمه الله لحلية طالب العلم (منقول)

## محمد عبد الأعلى

كتاب حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد من أفضل ما صنف في آداب طالب العلم وقد شرحها العلامة ابن عثيمين وسأقوم بذكر بعض فوائدها

1-العلم عبادة قال بعض العلماء[العلم صلاة السر وعبادة القلب]وعليه فإن شرط العبادة إخلاص النية لله ولا شيء يُحطم العلم مثل الرياء ومثل التسميع
2-فالتزم التخلص من كل ما يشوب نيتك ف صدق الطلب كحب الظهور والتفوق ع الأقران وجعله سلماً لأغراض وأعراض من جاه أو مال أو تعظيم أو سمعة ...
3-كن سلفياً ع الجادة طريقِ السلف الصالح من الصحابة فمن بعدهم ...مُتميزاً بالتزام آثار الرسول ﷺ وتوظيف السنن ع نفسك وترك الجدال والمراء
4-الزم خشية الله ف السر والعلن ..ولا يَغب عن بالك أن العالم لا يُعد عالماً إلا إذا كان عاملاً ولا يعمل العالم بعلمه إلا إذا لزمته خشية الله
5-التحلي بدوام المراقبة ف السر والعلن..فأقبل ع الله بكليتك وليمتلئ قلبك بمحبته ولسانك بذكره والاستبشار والفرح والسرور بأحكامه وحِكمه سبحانه
6-تطاولك ع ملُعمك كبرياء واستنكافُك عمن يفيدك ممن هو دونك كبرياء ..: [العلمُ حربٌ للفتى المتعالي / كالسيل حربٌ للمكان العالي]
7-التحلي بالقناعة والزهادة وحقيقة الزهد:الزهد بالحرام والابتعاد عن حِمَاه بالكف عن المشتبهات وعن التطلع إلى ما في أيدي الناس
8-عن محمد بن الحسن الشيباني: لما قيل له:ألا تصنف كتاباً ف الزهد؟ قال:صنفت كتاباً في البيوع أ.هـ يعني الزاهد من يتحرز ع الشبهات ف التجارات...
9-كان شيخنا محمد الأمين الشنقيطي متقلالً من الدنيا وقد شافهني بقوله[لقد جئت من البلاد - شقنيط- ومعي كنزٌ قل أن يوجد عند أحدِ وهو القناعة]
10-من آداب طالب العلم التحلي برونق العلم حسن السمت والهدي الصالح من دوام السكينة والوقار والخشوع والتواضع ولزوم المحجة بعمارة الظاهر والباطن
11-قال الخطيب في الجامع [يجب على طالب الحديث أن يتجنب :اللعب والعبث والتبذل في المجالس بالسخف والضحك والقهقهة وكثرة التنادر وإدمان المزاح ...]
12-وقد قيل[من أكثرَ من شيء عُرف به] وعن الأحنف بن قيس قال: جنبوا مجالسنا ذكر النساء والطعام إني أبغض الرجل يكون وصافاً لفرجه وبطنه]
13- من الآداب التحلي بالمروءة وما يَحمل عليها من مكارم الأخلاق وطلاقة الوجه وإفشاء السلام وتحمل الناس والأنفة من غير كبرياء ...
14-من آداب طالب العلم هجر الترفه فلا تسترسل في التنعم والترفه وكن حذراً في لباسك فكيفية اللبس تعطي للناظر تصنيف اللابس
15-لا تطأ بساط من يغشون في ناديهم المنكر ويهتكون أستار الأدب مُتغابياً عن ذلك فإن فعلت ذلك فإن جنايتك على العلم وأهله عظيمة
16-التزم الرفق في القول مجتنباً الكلمة الجافية فإن الخطاب اللين يتألف النفوس الناشزة وأدلة الكتاب والسنة في هذا متناثرة
17-من الآداب التحلي بالتأمل فإن من تأمل أدرك ، وقيل ((تأمل تدرك )) وعليه فتأمل عند التكلم بماذا تتكلم ؟ وما هي عائدته ؟
18-تحل بالثبات والثتبت لا سيما في الملمات والمهمات ومنه : الصبر والثبات في التلقي وطيُّ الساعاتِ في الطلب على الأشياخ فإن ((من ثبت نبت ))
19-لا بد من التأصيل والتأسيس لكل فن تطلبه بضبط أصله ومختصره [وقد قيل] ((من لم يتقن الأصول حُرم الوصول)) و((من رام العلم جملة ذهب عنه جملة))
20-أمور لا بد من مراعاتها ف كل فن: حفظ مختصر فيه، ضبطه على شيخ متقن،عدم الانشغال بالمطولات، اقتناص الفوائد والضوابط، جمع النفس للطلب والترقي
21-قيل[من دخل ف العلم وحده خرج وحده]أي من دخل بلا شيخ خرج بلا علم إذ العلم صنعة وكل صنعة تحتاج إلى صانع فلا بد إذاً لتعلمها من معلمها الحاذق
22-كان أبو حيان كثيراً ما ينشد: [إذا رُمتَ العلومَ بغير شيخٍ/ضللت عن الصراط المستقيمِ][وتلتبس الأمورُ عليك حتى/تصيرَ أضلَّ من تُوما الحكيمِ]
23-من آداب الطالب مع شيخه :إذا بدا لك خطأ من الشيخ أو وهم فلا يسقطه ذلك من عينك فإنه سببٌ لحرمانك من علمه ومن الذي ينجو من الخطأ سالماً .
24-أيها الطالب -للعلم- إذا كنت ف حال السعة والاختيار فلا تأخذ عن مبتدع ..وأما إذا كنت في دراسة نظامية لا خيار لك فاحذر منه واستعذ من شره
25-أخبار السلف متكاثرة في النفرة من المبتدعة وهجرهم حذراً من شرهم ...وكسراً لنفوسهم حتى تضعف عن نشر البدع ولأن ف معاشرتهم تزكيةً لهم
26-احذر قرين السوء إذ الطبيعة نقالة والطباع سرَّاقة والناس كأسراب القَطا مجبولون على تشبه بعضهم ببعض ..وعليه فتخير للزمالة والصداقة من يعينك
27-الصديق أقسام1- صديقُ منفعة2-صديق لذة 3- صديق فضيلة فالأولان مُنقطعان بانقطاع مُوجبهما المنفعة في الأول واللذة في الثاني والثالث عملة صعبة
28-من آداب طالب العلم: كبَرُ الهمة في العلم فكبر الهمة يجلب لك بأذن الله خيراً غير مجذوذ لترقى إلى درجات الكمال
29-إذا علمت الكلمة المسنوبة لعلي بن أبي طالب[قيمة كل امرئ ما يحسنه] فعليك بالاستكثار من ميراث النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وابذل الوسع في الطلب
30-من آداب الطالب الرحلة في طلب العلم فيبعد تأهل من لم يرحل لأن هؤلاء العلماء لديهم من التحريرات والضبط والنكات العلمية ..ما يعز الوقوف عليه
31-ابذل الجُهد في حفظ العلم[حفظ كتاب]لأن تقييد العلم بالكتابة أمانٌ من الضياع وقصرٌ لمسافة البحث عند الاحتياج
32-ابذل الوسع في حفظ العلم حفظ رعاية بالعمل والاتباع ..فإن رواة العلوم كثير ورُعاتها قليلٌ وربَ حاضرٍ كالغائب وعالمٍ كالجاهل
33-من آداب طالب العلم تعاهد المحفوظات من وقت إلى آخر فإن عدم التعاهد عنوان الذهاب للعلم مهما كان
34- اللجوء إلى الله :كان ابن تيمية كثيراً ما يدعو إذا استعصى عليه فهم آية[اللهم يامعلم آدم وإبراهيم علمني ويا مفهم سليمان فهمني] فيجد الفتح
35-جنة طالب العلم [لا أدري]..وعليه فإن كان نصف العلم [لا أدري] فنصفُ الجهلِ [يُقال][أظن]
36-من آداب طالب العلم المحافظة على المال وهو ساعات العمر ..لا سيما وقت الشباب فاغتنم هذه الفرصة لتنال رُتب العلم العالية فإنه وقت جمع القلب
37-خذ من وقتك سُويعات تُجمُ بها نفسك في رياض العلمِ من كتب المحاضرات[الثقافات العامة] فإن القلوب يُروَّح عنها ساعةً فساعةً
38- احرص على قراءة التصحيح والضبط على شيخ متقنٍ لتأمن من التحريف والتصحيف والغلط والوهم
39- إياك إذا حصل الجواب أن تقول لكن الشيخ فلانٌ قال لي كذا فإن هذا وهنٌ في الأدب وضربٌ لأهل
العلم بعضهم ببعض
40-من آداب طالب العلم مذاكرة العلم وقد قيل : إحياء العلم مذاكرته
41-من علامات العلم النافع:العملُ به ، كراهية التزكية والمدح، التواضع، الهرب من حب الترؤس والشهرة
والدنيا ، إساءة الظن بالنفس
42-أدَّ زكاة العلم ولشرف العلم فإنه يزيد بكثرة الإنفاق وينقص مع الإشفاق وآفته الكتمان
43-التحلي بعزة العلماء وعليه فاحذر أن يتمندل بك الكبراء أو يمتطيك السفهاء فتُلاين في فتوى أوقضاء
أو بحث أو خطاب
44- عليك بالكتب المنسوجة على طريقة الاستدلال والتفقه في علل الأحكام ومن أجلها كتب الشيخين شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وتلميذه ابن القيم
45- احذر أن تكون أبا شبر فقد قيل العلم ثلاثة أشبار من دخل الشبر الأول تكبر ومن دخل الشبر الثاني تواضع
ومن دخل الشبر الثالث علم أنه ما يعلم
46- احذر التصدر قبل التأهل فهو آفة في العلم والعمل وقد قيل من تصدر قبل أوانه تصدى لهوانه
47- لا تجعل قلبك كالسفنجة تتلقى ما يرد عليها فاجتنب إثارة الشبه وإيرادها على نفسك أو غيرك
فالشبه خطافة والقلوب ضعيفة
48-احذر الجدل البيزنطي أي الجدل العقيم أو الضئيل فقد كان البيزنطيون يتحاورون في جنس الملائكة
والعدو على أبواب بلدتهم حتى داهمهم
49-يا طالب العلم لا تكن خراجاً ولاجاً في الجماعات فتخرج من السعة إلى القوالب الضيقة فالإسلام
كله لك جادة ومنهجاً والمسلمون جميعهم هم الجماعة

----------

